# My Install Story



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I set up an install today for WWDVR. This included a new H24 receiver for the bedroom, a new SWiM, DECA-connections for my 2 HR20-700's, and the Internet Connection Kit.

I originally set this up for install back in June, but cancelled due to the troubles reported here.

Well, I am now a very happy camper. The install was done perfectly, quickly, and professionally. He was in at 8:15 and done by 10AM.

MRV is working perfectly. DOD is working perfectly. 

Nice job, D*. No - FANTASTIC job, D*. 

PS - I'm calling the installer's company to lavish praise.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Who the heck do you think you are praising DirecTV here?!?!? 

Glad to hear everything is going well. I'm hoping for the same when I get my upgrade at the end of this month.

- Merg


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Great to hear about a good one, and that you're willing to let the higher-ups know. Thanks from all installers.


----------



## goblazers_6 (Apr 20, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> PS - I'm calling the installer's company to lavish praise.


I love it when customers do that, it goes a long way. At our shop they print out all the positive comments and read them in the team meeting, then hang them on the wall.


----------



## DFWHD (Feb 9, 2008)

I had D* / Mastec out yesterday to upgrade me to Deca / MRV and everything went fine. I already had SWM, so the guy was only here for about 90 minutes. 

I love the MRV!


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

goblazers_6 said:


> I love it when customers do that, it goes a long way. At our shop they print out all the positive comments and read them in the team meeting, then hang them on the wall.


How can I find out who was the parent company? The guy was in a DTV van, but I don't recall his name or the company name.

He did a great job on my install too, and deserves praise.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Eskimo said:


> How can I find out who was the parent company? The guy was in a DTV van, but I don't recall his name or the company name.
> 
> He did a great job on my install too, and deserves praise.


He may not work for an "installation company" or "HSP" since DirecTV is buying out a lot of theses installation companies nowadays and hiring the technicians directly under the "DirecTV" company label.

Just like in my L.A. area ConnecTV used to be the installation company (HSP), but was bought out about two years ago.


----------



## goblazers_6 (Apr 20, 2009)

Eskimo said:


> How can I find out who was the parent company? The guy was in a DTV van, but I don't recall his name or the company name.
> 
> He did a great job on my install too, and deserves praise.


When you call in, they'll be able to see the number of the last tech on-site, and they will forward the information to the appropriate manager/supervisor.

If you call in, the message will be relayed all the way back to the tech.


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

goblazers_6 said:


> When you call in, they'll be able to see the number of the last tech on-site, and they will forward the information to the appropriate manager/supervisor.
> 
> If you call in, the message will be relayed all the way back to the tech.


Thanks.. calling into the 800-531-5000 now.


----------

